# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  If you are worried about food shortages, buy 80 lbs dry beans, 80 rice, boxes of dried milk...

## James_Madison_Lives

*If you are worried about food shortages, buy 80 lbs dry beans, 80 rice, boxes of dried milk, multi-vitamins, dried eggs*

Per person. If you don't know whats going on or think its a conspiracy just skip this. It is easy and cheap to buy food for a year. You need about 2,000 calories a day. You need vitamins because there is no fresh produce. That Nido powdered kid milk beverage is great, it is fortified, and it is fairly cheap because it is what poor welfare mothers buy. 80 lbs beans, likewise rice, will give you a fairly balanced protein, and it keeps provided you keep it cool and dry, and well packaged. Wrap bags tight in trash bags and duct tape it will keep forever. You'll be augmenting your diet with whatever you can get your grubby little hands on. Fish heads. You are about to learn how most people in the rest of the world live.

Learn to grow potatoes. The most calorie-efficient, easy to grow garden solution. You can plant potatoes on highway medians and no one will even know they are there. Entire communities should be doing it.

There are lots of things to prep for when all stores are closed and have nothing on the shelves anyway. Critical spices like turmeric (immune system), soap, toothpaste. But the above items will provide a solid foundation for survival. Water is another story. Get Big Berkey water filter if you can afford it. It is simply the best, all preppers agree.

Don't put off. The globalists mean business. You have seen that over the past two years Once you are out of food, you are at their mercy. You will line up for the "quarantine" centers or take the free food deliveries, provided you are "vaxxed" of course, which is just another way of killing you when they feel like it.

Once they can't touch much of the population because they are holed up with plenty of food, they will have to give up, because the monetary system will collapse of its own weight. They are in a race against time to kill billions of us and have the rest of us chipped like cattle, so we are no threat. Then we will rise up, and they will go to jail. But they are counting on us to be stupid and have the typical average of two weeks worth of food in the pantry, before we run outside begging them to take us away or just put us down, whichever.

The rest you can figure out. Here is a defunct prepper website which covers basics quite well.

All this could be like, under $200. That is very little money for a lot of peace of mind. You never want to hear your kids crying of hunger.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> There are lots of things to prep for when all stores are closed and have nothing on the shelves anyway. Critical spices like turmeric (immune system), soap, toothpaste. But the above items will provide a solid foundation for survival. Water is another story. Get Big Berkey water filter if you can afford it


Make what you can. Some spearmint leaves and sodium bicarbonate makes a quick toothpaste. Soap can be made easily and lye for its production can be made by leaching water through wood ash. A stove top still for water and booze can be rigged up easily.

Dried items are great, but so are canned goods. Cheap and will last forever if kept cool and dry.

I cannot recommend this series of books more highly: The Foxfire Books

They are not cheap, but I have the full series, if there is a particular topic you're interested in I'd be glad to scan the pages into a .pdf file for anybody who asks.




> Then we will rise up, and they will go to jail.


Jail?

There's not a jail, court or law in the world that will hold these demons.

This ends with them or us, dead.

----------


## sparebulb

Where do you buy dried milk and eggs?

I've never seen dried eggs in the stores here.

Aldi hasn't had dried milk here for five years.

----------


## libertasbella

> Where do you buy dried milk and eggs?
> 
> I've never seen dried eggs in the stores here.
> 
> Aldi hasn't had dried milk here for five years.


Just buy some eggs and put them in the sun.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Where do you buy dried milk and eggs?
> 
> I've never seen dried eggs in the stores here.
> 
> Aldi hasn't had dried milk here for five years.


https://smile.amazon.com/stores/Auga...7?ref_=ast_bln

Canned condensed or evaporated milk is much cheaper and stores just as long.

https://smile.amazon.com/s?k=canned+...f=nb_sb_noss_1

----------


## jmdrake

> Where do you buy dried milk and eggs?
> 
> I've never seen dried eggs in the stores here.
> 
> Aldi hasn't had dried milk here for five years.


Get out of the city.  Buy a goat and some chickens.  I'm not kidding (no pun intended).

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

> Where do you buy dried milk and eggs?
> 
> I've never seen dried eggs in the stores here.
> 
> Aldi hasn't had dried milk here for five years.


https://www.webstaurantstore.com/who...874992086.html

----------


## James_Madison_Lives

> https://www.webstaurantstore.com/who...874992086.html


https://www.webstaurantstore.com/   is a favorite site for preppers.  Cheap bulk.

----------


## tod evans

> Get out of the city.  .


Yup

100 miles out from 1/4 million or larger isn't really far enough..

----------


## James_Madison_Lives

> https://smile.amazon.com/stores/Auga...7?ref_=ast_bln
> 
> Canned condensed or evaporated milk is much cheaper and stores just as long.
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/s?k=canned+...f=nb_sb_noss_1


Good to know.  Just thinking about weight if you need to be on the move.

----------


## 69360

Really depends where you live I think. We can go 15 minutes away and get all the fresh produce, beef and dairy we want from farms.

----------


## ClaytonB

> I cannot recommend this series of books more highly: The Foxfire Books
> 
> They are not cheap, but I have the full series, if there is a particular topic you're interested in I'd be glad to scan the pages into a .pdf file for anybody who asks.


I've been meaning to buy these since I was a teenager and entirely forgot about them... just added to my SHTF shopping list...

Knowledge will be gold if the grid goes down. I recommend downloading this digital archive (click "PDF" to download all 95 PDFs) for an offline copy/reference of valuable SHTF reference info. Store on an SHTF laptop so you can access it on battery power in a full-grid-down situation.




> Jail?
> 
> There's not a jail, court or law in the world that will hold these demons.
> 
> This ends with them or us, dead.


They are already dead and they just don't know it yet. When the time comes, we're leaving... they'll stay here and remain dead forever.

----------


## CaptUSA

> Really depends where you live I think. We can go 15 minutes away and get all the fresh produce, beef and dairy we want from farms.


Good luck with that when everybody else is doing the same thing.  Those farmers are going to be trading within their own circles.  If you're outside their circle, you can still get things, but you're going to need something that they need.  FRN's aren't gonna cut it.

----------


## James_Madison_Lives

> Good luck with that when everybody else is doing the same thing.  Those farmers are going to be trading within their own circles.  If you're outside their circle, you can still get things, but you're going to need something that they need.  FRN's aren't gonna cut it.


Hard booze is always good barter.

----------

